# Steve's new house



## Duckieflakes (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi! I have a pigeon, his name is Steve (I don't really know if he is a he or a she.. can someone tell me how to know that?) He's been with my twin sister and me for 3 years, we love him and he's like our little son c:! 
My dad made a new house for him, it is a lot larger than the old one and much prettier. It was perfect until we got him in his new house... he is scared or something like that and when we get near to him he starts shaking and runs away, that is really weird because he's never been afraid of us :c! I'm really worried about him, like I said before he is our little son. 
He had this problem before, also with a new house, but that time he looked just desperate to get out of his house... now it seems like he is scared of his new, bigger and better home... Can someone tell me what to do? I'm guessing he'll be better in a few days but still wanna hear your advice. Thank you!
Here is a picture of our baby, his name is Steve c:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Pigeons, like humans, are change resistant and change can be very stressful. Imagine if someone moved your stuff into a new bedroom, things were arranged differently than you old room, what you had become used to and no one asked your permission. You would be stressed and unsettled too. The best thing is to put the new cage, next to the old cage and give him time to get used to it. Leave it open so he can explore and become familiar with it on his own. You might put his food in there or a treat in the new cage.
I suspect that if Steve hasn't laid an egg by now, he probably is a Steve.


----------



## Duckieflakes (Jul 18, 2011)

Charis said:


> Pigeons, like humans, are change resistant and change can be very stressful. Imagine if someone moved your stuff into a new bedroom, things were arranged differently than you old room, what you had become used to and no one asked your permission. You would be stressed and unsettled too. The best thing is to put the new cage, next to the old cage and give him time to get used to it. Leave it open so he can explore and become familiar with it on his own. You might put his food in there or a treat in the new cage.
> I suspect that if Steve hasn't laid an egg by now, he probably is a Steve.


Thank you very much! I think I will do the thing of putting his old house next to the new one. And perhaps he hasn't laid an egg because he doesn't have a partner D:


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Usually by this time, if the bird is a hen, the bird will have laid an egg. They tend to choose a human as a companion and so the process begins.
I can tell you that male pigeons seem to enjoy looking at their own image in a mirror while female birds don't. Interesting...don't you think?! Try Steve with a mirror and she what happens. I buy the kind you can find in the hair products section at the store and wire it to the inside of the cage.


----------



## Duckieflakes (Jul 18, 2011)

Charis said:


> Usually by this time, if the bird is a hen, the bird will have laid an egg. They tend to choose a human as a companion and so the process begins.
> I can tell you that male pigeons seem to enjoy looking at their own image in a mirror while female birds don't. Interesting...don't you think?! Try Steve with a mirror and she what happens. I buy the kind you can find in the hair products section at the store and wire it to the inside of the cage.


wow!that's so very interesting and strange at the same time, I will buy Steve a good mirror. And now I'm more sure he is a he hahaha, thank you a lot!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You're welcome. Let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## Duckieflakes (Jul 18, 2011)

Charis said:


> You're welcome. Let us know how it all turns out.


Hello! I didn't have to put his old house next to the new one! this morning he was acting normally, he didn't wanna eat yesterday but today he is been eating and walking around his house very happy, when he sees me he starts doing that sound he normally does, but he didn't want to do it yesterday, I am very happy and put his old house in a table near the new one just in case


----------

